# Roy L. Nelson Jr. - [New Smyrna Beach , Florida]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Fla. Officer, K-9 killed in accident*

*Officer Down: Roy L. Nelson Jr.* - [New Smyrna Beach , Florida]










*Biographical Info*

*Age:* 36

*Additional Info: *Officer Nelson was a seven-year veteran and the first New Smyrna Beach police officer to lose his life in the line of duty. He is survived by his wife and two daughters.

*Incident Details*

*Cause of Death:* Officer Nelson was responding to a call with his K-9, Ceasar when witnesses say a pick-up truck pulled into his path causing him to lose control and crash. Both died in the crash.

*Date of Incident:* August 13, 2005

*Suspect Info:* Police are looking for a white pickup truck, possibly a late '90s model Ford F-150. At this time police are calling the accident a non-contact hit and run since the cars didn't actually collide.

NEW SMYRNA BEACH, Fla. -- Investigators with the Florida Highway Patrol were back on the scene of a deadly crash Monday as they tried to find out who ran a New Smyrna Beach police officer off the road and never stopped. Adding insult to injury, police said someone vandalized the makeshift memorial to Officer Roy Nelson, Jr. overnight.

Just when Nelson's comrades thought their grief couldn't get any worse, it turned to anger Monday morning when they learned someone had walked away with a piece of the memorial they worked so hard to build.

Nelson's colleagues are now using a staple gun to secure his ever-growing roadside memorial after they discovered a patch left in his memory had been stolen overnight. One sergeant called it a slap in the face to a department that's still very much in shock over its first-ever death in the line of duty.

For full story, visit: http://www.wftv.com/news/4851453/detail.html


----------

